# Demand for Texas Holey Rock



## ghostrider1076 (Oct 31, 2012)

I have been away from this forum, and the hobby in general, for many many years. Back when I was active, Texas Holey Rock seemed to be the thing that aquarium owners wanted for decoration. Now that I am getting back into this, the demand and/or supply seems to be limited. None of the rock supply companies in the Dallas Area can get it any longer. I have searched CL and ebay and there seems to be a limited supply. Most of the pet retailers and the internet suppliers seem to be short on the rock and/or charging super high prices due to the short supply.

I have located a supplier in Central Texas and will make the trip down there in the next week or so to purchase rock for my new aquarium. My question is this: Does anyone still use this stuff? I was thinking about buying a bunch of it and selling it for a lot less than the pet stores around here. Would anyone be interested?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!!!

Texas Holey rock is still used by some aquarists because they like the way it looks or it's available in their local area. I'm sure that one reason it's not seen online would be due to the cost of shipping because of the weight.

You could also run an advertisement in the Classified section of the forum if you decide you have excess product to sell, as that is the only permitted method of selling on the forum.


----------



## badspellar (Oct 14, 2009)

HCCC has a fish auction a few times a year in San Antonio. I've seen some incredible pieces. It just depends on who brings what. The local rock supplier Keller Materials has acres of rocks, often a nice supply of holey rock. It's pick and pull. Sometimes you find incredible pieces.

You also might try your local club, Texas Cichlid Association. They just hosted FOTAS in Sept and were gracious hosts. Try their website for upcoming events.


----------



## non2os13 (Jul 12, 2012)

the lfs around my house orders about a ton a month. i buy it from them for around 1.50 per pound when he has it.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

non2os13 said:


> for around 1.50 per pound


What?!? 1.50 is a crazy deal! My LFS charges like 4 a pound!


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

non2os13 said:


> the lfs around my house orders about a ton a month. i buy it from them for around 1.50 per pound when he has it.


I'd drive to Tally for that, but I'd have to buy another tank to put it in..See what you started!


----------



## ghostrider1076 (Oct 31, 2012)

OK, thanks for the information. Glad I live in Texas. I can make a 5 hour road trip and buy it for $0.15 a pound.


----------



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm in texas , do you mind PMing me where i can get holey rock for that cheap here ?


----------



## badspellar (Oct 14, 2009)

We just had our auction today in San antonio. A few sellers brought some Mega pieces of holey rock. The out of towners got some great stuff.


----------



## ianstuart832012 (Nov 26, 2012)

If anyone is near Cincinnati and needs Texas Holey Rock, there is a guy there that I buy from that sells it for $1.25 per pound, he also sells it uncleaned for 0.50 cents a lb. He gets truckloads from Texas and sells it from his house. He also has many different rocks as well. PM me if you want info. He has really great pieces, he won't run out either!


----------



## Jayse (Feb 15, 2012)

I took a trip to San Antonio a little over a year ago to visit my family. I took my son to the Natural Bridge Caverns outside of SA. Within a mile or so of the place on the sides of the highway you could see holey rock all over the place... enough that you could just pull over and get a trunk full in a few minutes!! Unfortunately I flew there and there was no way I could bring any back. While in the Natural Bridge Caverns, the holey rock was so abundant, you probably couldn't spit on the ground without it hitting holey rock in most places, and some specimens were HUGE!


----------



## badspellar (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm imagining you going through airport security carrying a big rock. I bet they've seen everything and wouldn't blink an eye. Rock, paper, scissors... wait, no scissors allowed.


----------



## trkershner (Jan 4, 2013)

I live north of Cincinnati and would love to know the contact information for the guy with ample supplies of holey rock


----------



## ianstuart832012 (Nov 26, 2012)

trkershner said:


> I live north of Cincinnati and would love to know the contact information for the guy with ample supplies of holey rock


I will send you his info in a private message


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

guys the best way *** found to ship rock has been through USPS if it fits it ships program. you can squeeze around 20lbs of lace rock into one of the largest boxes they do and thats flat rate of 15$ give or take. this is how *** managed to ship lace rock to ppl back when i was selling it. anyways GL


----------

